# PS4 COD:Ghost



## new.b (Dec 1, 2013)

Anybody here play Ghosts online? Feel free to add me! 

RyanDaPoke

Also, I made a clan named BHO Pioneers - and if you are interested I would love to have some members


----------



## Kushini420 (Dec 1, 2013)

ill add you about to play right now !


----------



## new.b (Dec 1, 2013)

Add me but I won't be back on until tomorrow. Can't wait to tear sh*t up with other RIU members!!


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2013)

Supert78 if any1s playin add me


----------



## TheSnake (Dec 27, 2013)

fuck man, i still need to get a ps4... wait till i sell another qp! lmfao  

how do you guys like the new system? I've been hearing tons of camping going on COD?


----------



## dbkick (Dec 27, 2013)

I have a ps4 and ghosts and sit here at cod 4 on pc because those fucking playstation controllers feel so unnatural to me and the ps4 won't be having keyboard and mouse support for quite some time.
Did anyone else find those controllers awkward when they first started using them or is it just me??


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ive always had a playstation console since they came out so cant complain about controls  on ps4


----------



## TheSnake (Dec 27, 2013)

Last playstation i had was ps2, so it will feel weird for me too, i was an xbox, and 360 user for the last half decade or more, whenever it came out. I'll have to re-learn, I'm not getting the new xbox cause i disagree with letting the fuckin nsa know what im doing or spying on me with the camera... damn microsoft...


----------



## irish4:20 (Dec 27, 2013)

If any of u guys hav a plaustion plus acc killzone is free this weekend


----------



## Octane (Dec 27, 2013)

Octane31 add me I would love to chat with members of these awesome forum.

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## cheeba soulja (Jan 5, 2014)

Camp a duty ghost dogs........I don't know why people play such a crappy cut and paste game like cod when battlefield is soooooooooooooo much better.i used to be a huge Cod fan until I got tired of shoebox maps,campers and the same shit every cod game.


----------



## THZZELJR (Jan 8, 2014)

Im on that ps4 battlefield same tag here as thers


----------



## irish4:20 (Feb 28, 2014)

Any1 playin the new onslaught map ?

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2014)

dbkick said:


> I have a ps4 and ghosts and sit here at cod 4 on pc because those fucking playstation controllers feel so unnatural to me and the ps4 won't be having keyboard and mouse support for quite some time.
> Did anyone else find those controllers awkward when they first started using them or is it just me??


Mouse and keyboard will always be a massively superior input system for first person shooters. It's not just you. There's a reason console shooters all have autoaim.


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Mar 8, 2014)

cheeba soulja said:


> Camp a duty ghost dogs........I don't know why people play such a crappy cut and paste game like cod when battlefield is soooooooooooooo much better.i used to be a huge Cod fan until I got tired of shoebox maps,campers and the same shit every cod game.


And Quakelive is a far superior game to all of them in terms of skill required, depth, aim, strategy... everything. All games today are dumbed down to the extreme. Half the design is done by psychologists who understand what it takes to get people hooked on games.


----------

